# which anti virus do you all recommand me?



## thegame_rulez (Jan 13, 2005)

hi guys,
was looking for a good a/v which has good detection and is low on system resources..i have tried nearly all..so far i think kaspersky is the best in detection.but is a real system hog..so i have decided to go for nod 32 ahem... retail...however a guy was telling that the ahem version causes problems..is that true?
also how is f-prot?
btw i dun like AVG


----------



## swatkat (Jan 13, 2005)

Try BitDefender 7 Free which is in this month's Digit DVD.I tried it some time ago (when it was a trial version),it has a good detection rate,it also monitors registry.
Another good one AntiVir Free.Try it.
Yes,Kaspersky hogs resources when it scans the files when we open them (On Access scanner).
Another critically acclaimed AV is Computer Associates eTrust EZ Armor (formerly Inncoulate IT).But it's a commercialware.


----------



## [lokesh] (Jan 13, 2005)

As for me Avast! antivirus rocks...it has got a really cool interface and is very great....it has come in this month's Digit.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2005)

Depends on your RAM if U have 256 MB RAM then go for KAV, if U have more then that then go for NAV 2005


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 13, 2005)

recently me too was wanting a new AV 
wanted to change frm my panda AV 
i tried panda titanilum 2005 
man it litreally made my computer drag
eats up too much of your ram 
then tried NOD32 man this one rocks surely rocks 
so little memory usage but for obvious reasons had to ditch it 
finally using KAV personal 
so i guess 
i would reccomend you KAV


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2005)

Norton is RAm more than 384kbps or go for kaspersky Av, have been using this since batty suggested... and guess what it detected threats which even NAV dint do.


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 13, 2005)

man this is quite a never ending topic isnt it.................and there are so so many opinions.........
.....................here's my two cents..........Norton :- reliable and good tech support.


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2005)

i re"COMMAND" ( read: Command ) u to use Kaspersky personal pro
if u dun listen .. be wise
check this before makin another decision
*www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/default.asp?id=67&mnu=67


----------



## nisman (Jan 13, 2005)

*Try out E-Scan*

If You are looking for a real time scanningand complete virus protection.Go for E-Scan which works with the Microsoft winsok layer by making a layer named "MWL 'Microworld winsock-layer'" between the Microsoft winsock-layer and Your port. Try out the Trial Version By getting it download from the site "www.mwti.net". Or call me i will send you the eveluation copy of E-Scan. My Contect No is 09313651500.
You can Call Me at Any Time. If any one want to have an Evaluation copy of E-Scan I will give it. Call me


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 13, 2005)

guys..
cant find kaspersky personal pro newhere..
i got one but the key was blacklisted i think..and it didnt allow me to do nething..ne suggestions?


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2005)

plz refrain from talkin abt cracks and blacklisted keys on the forum
do read the digit forum rules before continuinf further


----------



## swatkat (Jan 13, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> guys..
> *cant find kaspersky personal pro newhere..*
> i got one but the key was blacklisted i think..and it didnt allow me to do nething..ne suggestions?


Install System Mechanic 5 Pro from this months Digit DVD,it's bundled with Kaspersky AV 5 Personal and Kaspersky Anti Hacker Firewall.
That Firewall rocks....repulsed an Hellkern attack on my system yesterday even with 'Medium' security level.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 14, 2005)

I also use KAV, I did a major shift from Qh to KAV when batty and techno and most of the bigwigs of this forum had a heated discussion as to which was the best av so now Im happy with KAV.


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 14, 2005)

hmm kaspersky and NAV not recommended if u have anythign less than 256 mb ddr.
BTW kaspersky's scanning is damn damn slow.

Well my choice is avg free and fast and aslo very light on system

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey y isnt there any mention of McAfee...Is it that bad??cuz i am using it....the full version that too...bought it last year...
Wel whats KAV??and For the new year which one is recomended.....I dont mind a price tag .....


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 14, 2005)

kaspersky rulez!!


----------



## Byte (Jan 14, 2005)

avast! is the best imho


----------



## Thilak (Jan 14, 2005)

*AVG...*

Hello , 

          Why not u install AVG [free] 7.00 . In my experience it is the best 

  Anti virus software     

                                           THILAK


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 14, 2005)

My choice is Kaspersky Personal edition..


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 15, 2005)

From your description, its best to try

AVG 7.0
Avast
Antivir PE


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2005)

Avast is da way 2 go

It's great..light on da system... has cool looks.. & is always upgraded


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok agian...why isnt the mention of McAfee there....
And KAV...what is that??guys explain karo yaar.....


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 15, 2005)

Because mcafee does not qualify as light on the system ...

KAV = Kaspersky Anti Virus .. supposed to have the best detection.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 15, 2005)

Cooljeba Wrote:


> Well my choice is avg free and fast and aslo very light on system



I too Recommend AVG                www.grisoft.com


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 15, 2005)

i tried downloading Avast! 4 and after downloading it on my stupid dial up...i reailise that i had renamed the file....so i changed it back to the original name (setupeng.exe)but it is still not working booo hooonn


----------



## lavanjoy (Jan 16, 2005)

Use Norton 2005 or 

      PC cillin 2005.(-has all features in 1 pack.)


----------



## nisman (Jan 16, 2005)

*Free Evaluation Copy*

Hey Guys non of you have tryed the E-Scan. That is realy having good results over Norton, Mcafee, PC Cilin, And Many More.
Call Me on 09313651500. I wil send you the evaluation copy of that try out that Antivirus Software.

All The Best
Nisman Planet


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 16, 2005)

hi guys,
i have settled with kaspersky personal pro 5.18.
its the latest version too.
hope it goes well..


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 16, 2005)

Err....what about my Avast! problem....guys can u help out with dat??BTW was it included on any of the digit cds??not dvd....


----------



## atool (Jan 17, 2005)

using avg since last two years and very  happy with it...i occasionally go for trend online free antivirus....


----------



## enjoy (Jan 23, 2005)

I wud strongly recommend Pc-cillin Internet Security 2005. Guys I am using Pc-cillin since its version 2000. I am highly impressed by its Real Time Scan and firewall.. 

It is simply the best.


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 24, 2005)

If u have a lot of ram then u can use NAV 2005....otherwise use McAfeeÂ® VirusScanÂ®


----------



## adorablesrini (Jan 24, 2005)

Avast is gr8 !!


----------



## vcrl82 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Best Antivirus Software*

*Try BitDefender 8 pro which has a good detection rate,it also monitors registry. and has a built in firewall that is simple to use and is very effective.
u can turn off the auto scan feature, and perform a manual scan instead whenever required, b'cause the auto scan feature in most of the antivirus softwares available hogs up lots of system resources.
*


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 26, 2005)

hey i tried bitdefender 8 pro plus..and its actually quite good..it found 4-5 trojans which kaspersky failed to find..  .however it cudnt disinfect it but quarantined it from which i deleted it..
so i guess bitdefender is a worthy competitor


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> thegame_rulez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking about Firewall, there is nothing better than ZoneAlarm Security Suite. However, Kerio Personel Firewall (free) is also too good........................


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Well dude if you ask me then Avast! antivirus is HOT    !!!!
It has a really HOT interface    !!!


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2005)

*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/nnod32.png

Nod32 just uses 6.35 Mb of memory when all of its systems are active, I mean real time protection, Ms-Office Document Protection and Internet Monitor are operating and keeping my system secure. This less use of memory makes it my favourite AV. It does not let any ViRUS run because of its powerful Real-Time protection. However, it is free for use but for updates, you will need to pay. If you want to buy an AV, this should come first not only because it eats up less system resources, but also because of its quick easy updates and the decent protection it provides.


----------



## digen (Mar 25, 2005)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> It does not let any ViRUS run because of its powerful Real-Time protection.



I would like to clarify on the above.No AV will detect & remove a virus if its a 0-day old.i.e if the virus fairly new & is not in the AV vendor's database how will it detect/remove even if you've enabled real-time protection ?
Same is the case with any AV product,so I hope you are not under the frame of mind that having real-time protection makes you ultra secure.

P.S:I'm not against NOD32 nor any AV product.In fact  i've myself  been using NOD32 for quite sometime now.


----------



## shri (Mar 26, 2005)

Kaspersky is good. Has good detection rates, the database update files are comparitively small, fast,
One problem is that it takes some time in the beginning of system startup to scan the windows files. Everything else is fine...

By the way,,,...,,, How many of you use genuine anti-virus softwares... 
Not me though...

*kaspersky.com/


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 26, 2005)

NAV NAV NAV.................


----------



## digen (Mar 26, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> diggy it is possible to detect viruses on in the AV's database using heuristic scanning.It can judge whether it is a virus or not from it's behaviour.And in that respect KAV and NOD32 are probably the best.However NOD32's overall detection isn't very good.


Dude very true,I know about heuristic scanning.It works on the probability,location,some assumptions & code behavior.But you seem to have lost me there,my only point to clarify was  having real-time protection enabled cant totally assure you that a virus will be detected/removed.
Even as you've said  having heuristic scanning will detect virus malicious activity even if its not in the database but what about false alarms dude? Also consider any AV product,consider the best or your fav if you want,can it detect every new virus based on heuristic scanning?The percentage of a new virus detected based on heuristic scanning is a very thin line between false alarms & detection failure.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 26, 2005)

digen said:
			
		

> khattam_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i meant the virus in the database...................
BTW, it has a good heruestics scan (even on Real-Time scan) which could help to some extent. I havent seen this (on real-time scan) in other AVs


----------



## progistheway (Mar 29, 2005)

too bad u don't like AVG coz I've been usin it since it's earliest avatars and it has never let me down and is a verygood AV package overall. And it's extremely low on system hogging. I would suggest u go for AVG. Kaspersky ain't bad either but it does reduce system performance noticebly.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 29, 2005)

progistheway said:
			
		

> too bad u don't like AVG coz I've been usin it since it's earliest avatars and it has never let me down and is a verygood AV package overall. And it's extremely low on system hogging. I would suggest u go for AVG. Kaspersky ain't bad either but it does reduce system performance noticebly.



 hey there..

 Even i dont like.. AVG..coz its useless for me.. even though my database is fully updated still when some virus is detected it doesnt Heal it.. even doesnt delete it...
 if this is not enough it even doenst allow to move it.. execute it.. so in that situation if i wanna heal that file.. i have to uninstall AVG..install (Kaspersky or Quickheal)... then it heals it..

  thats my experience with AVG.. believe it or not.. even oldest virus is not healed by AVG.. it is the worst Antivirus i have ever seen..


  Dipen


----------



## VD17 (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm... i use NAV 2005 along with ZoneAlarm pro 5.5... system seems fairly secured....


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2005)

Antivirus XP Free is superb but guys I am currently using Win 2003 server what should i use?


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 30, 2005)

I go for Norton 2005


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 30, 2005)

Avast 4.5


----------



## cyberator (Mar 30, 2005)

AVG's best.
earlier i used NAV but it made m sys 2o slow n my pc got infected by 2 quite old virus inspite regular updates. then i switched 2 AVG n i've not have any encounter with virus n i never feel like any AV is loaded in mem.


----------



## anandk (Mar 30, 2005)

Used most of them suggest BitDefender, Avast or AVG, i that order. Try also NOD32. uses mnimal resources and fast !


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 31, 2005)

*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/navauto.png
When it comes to AVs, you should certainly go for NAV, if you can afford. It is too good. With antispyware (in 2005), script blocking, IM security, Email Security and a lot of other features, you don't need programs such as MS-Antispyware and other Anti-Hijack and other un-necessary security related apps. 

If you can manage to get Norton-Internet Security, it is great. It includes firewall and privacy services which help you a lot. 

Everybody knows that Norton has the best Real-Time protection and if the same protects from installation of adwares and spywares, what more can you ask for. 

However, Norton eats up a lot of resources, but still it is worth it. You should upgrade your RAM, if you have less RAM, just to use Norton. If you are buying Norton (you can get it illegally but at your own risk............. You have freeware alternatives......), you can certainly afford to buy a RAM chip. 

With easy automatic LiveUpdate, you will be protected from most of the viruses. It will solve all the virus related problems. It can remove viruses that others can't (Some AVs find viruses but can't remove them because they are running now or because they are compressed. Norton has no problems with these).

With Norton WMI update, Norton will monitor the Security Status of your computer and add to the protection you already have with Norton.

If you are looking for more from Norton, you can go for Norton Systemworks which has the solution to most of the computer problems. It will keep your coputer up and running and most importantly, protected.........

You certainly have a lot of other options but why use AVs that don't protect you??
You can have the World's Best Security but a new Virus varient will do the job, if it gets to run on your machine. So I'm insisting on Norton. I know because I've tried a lot of products but Norton is my personel favourite. 
So in spite of having a very less RAM (128Mb, thank god I have a Video card so I don't have to share my RAM for Video) on WinXP, I'm using Norton. It is running slower, but fine.

If you are not going for Norton, just because it is a resource hog, think again........ You should be able to buy a 128Mb RAM and install it on one of the empty slots on your mother board, for security.......

I'm writing this when Norton 2005 (with latest updates) is scanning my drives for viruses. I've recently done a full system scan with the help of ZoneAlarm Security Suite, Avast Pro, McAfee VirusScan Pro 9, Nod32, Microsoft Antispyware and AdAware SE with latest updates, for each and have made my computer virus and ads free. And Norton has found a virus.
Lets see..........
Oh, it is a adware threat in Opera Cache. Should not have done any damage but this could be any other dangerous viruses. And another good thing is that it did not show my installed softwares as Virus threats (Nod32, at least the older definition file, showed a file of Batch file Compiler and SDProtect EXE compresser as virus thread. Avast, too treated SDProtect as a virus threat. None of others did. Nod32 even showed DefragMnetors Premium's Shell extension DLL as a virus. So, Everytime, i right clicked and selected properties, the Real-Time Protector popped up.)

Norton is the best..........


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 31, 2005)

When microsoft comes up with a new antivirus
Buy and use it!


----------



## VD17 (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah right... n then we'll discover flaws in it which can be "exploited by an hacker to run a code" of his choice.... lol
 jk...


----------



## technovice (Mar 31, 2005)

I use McAfee AV...ive noticed a definite drop in performance ever since i replaced my nav with it!
So would advise you not to go for McAfee!


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 1, 2005)

I have listed some AVs with their pros and cons. This might be helpful to many who are intending to buy or switch to an Antivirus Product. The list is in no particular order. The comments are truely learnt by experience and I don't, in any way, want to promote or demote a product. Use your own experience and common sense to make a decision. If you disagree to any of my comments or want to add more comments or any more AVs with their pros and cons, you are most welcome.
The products tested were with their latest versions and definition files. Most of the products obtained were illegaly used by me but for evaluation purposes only. Illegal use of softwares, specially AVs, is highly discouraged as good ones come for free.


Norton Antivirus 2005
---------------------
Pros: 
Damn good real-time protection 
Very good Database 
Frequent Updates 
Good virus Removal (Many AVs can't remove viruses even if they detect them) 
Real-Time Internet Script Blocking 
Adware and Spyware blocking and removal
Good value for money
Good Updating service

Cons:
Hogs System Resources
Takes considerably long time for Full Scan
Large Manual Update Files (about 6Mb)
Considerably Slows booting time of the computer

Nod32 Antivirus
---------------
Pros:
Too damn light on system
Very quick easy updates
Very quick scanning time
Heruistic Real-Time Scanning
Good Real time protection
Good virus removal

Cons:
Less reliability on detected objects
Heruistic scan shows many applications and application extensions as virus

Avast Home Edition (Pro is also very similar but with some extras)
------------------------------------------------------------------
Pros:
Light on system
Quick easy updates and upgrades
Good Real-Time Protection
Quick scanning

Cons:
Some detected threats are not viruses

McAfee Antivirus
----------------
Pros:
Considerably light on system
Very good real-time protection
Very good value for money
Good virus db

Cons:
Updating service is not too good

ZoneAlarm Security Suite
------------------------
Pros:
Too good internet security 
Comes with a damn good firewall and everything you need for secure surfing
Easy AV update
Very easy to configure
Quick virus scanning

Cons:
Not very good real-time protection (does not let known virus run though but detects virus only when you directly deal with the virus eg. opening, copying etc.)
Not very good virus db
Upgrades are really difficult as you will have to download the whole setup to upgrade a minor version

QuickHeal
---------
Pros:
Good real-time protection

Cons:
Too damn resource hungry
Not very good value for money
Not very good virus database
Long scanning time

Kaspersky
---------
Pros:
Damn good virus db
Very good real time protection
Good value for money

Cons:
Too damn slow virus scanning
Resource hog
Slow Updates

CA eTrust AV
-----------
Pros:
Good enough real-time protection
Easy updating
Good virus db

Cons:
Not too good value for money
Moderate Resource Hog


----------

